#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-04-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Næste møde: ??? | Generalforsamling søndag d. 15. maj kl. 14.
<eitreach> sbc, hey. bliver det her klokken otte?
<sbc> eitreach: Det håber jeg
<sbc> eitreach: Men hvis vi kun er dig og mig, så ikke :(
<sbc> jeg har desværre haft voldsomt travlt - ved godt at det var lige sent nok indkaldelsen kom ud...
<sbc> eitreach: Men jeg kan hverken se Carsten eller Anders - og niels har jo meldt afbud.
<sbc> eitreach: Lad os lige kigger herind igen kl. 20.15, og ellers så skyder vi det til søndag. Håber ikke du har haft for meget besvær med at være her nu kl. 20.
<eitreach> det bliver vist en anden dag, så. men weekend er nogenlunde fri nu, så der kan jeg. bare ikke lørdag aften. 
<eitreach> yeah, OK. 
<eitreach> nåh, nej. det har ikke været noget. 
<sbc> super. 
<eitreach> men siden du er her!
<sbc> ja...
<eitreach> du ved vel ikke om der findes et "globalt" grill-symbol i ovne? :P 
<eitreach> jeg skal bruge grill-featuren. aner ikke hvordan den ser ud. 
<sbc> haha
<sbc> Nej, det ved jeg ikke :)
<sbc> Jeg kan løbe ud og kigge på min egen ovn?
<eitreach> det må du gerne. hvis du ved hvilken der er grill. 
<sbc> http://www.neff.co.uk/Cooking_Icons.html
<sbc> jeg googler i stedet.
<sbc> Det lader til at 'takker' er grill
<eitreach> det prøvede jeg også. jeg varf ikke så god. 
<eitreach> fedt, tak!
<sbc> jeg tjekker lige på min ovn, men mon ikke de er 'standard' de symboler?
<sbc> hmm, jeg er vist ikke så skarp til min egen ovn. Der kunne jeg ikke finde grill.
<sbc> Men håber du fandt det på din?
<sbc> eitreach: Ok, vi skyder mødet til søndag. Jeg smider en mail ud.
<sbc> God fornøjelse i køkkenet - og velbekomme. snakkes
<eitreach> så, skulle lige i køkkenet. og tak for hjælpen - jeg har sådan et symbol. Vi snakkes!
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-04-10
<eitreach> Det var dog et frygteligt vejr at holde møde i. :( 
<AJenbo> eitreach, har du ikke en altan du kan side på :)
<eitreach> Nej, kun et vindue... 
<eitreach> Men Tien har lige fået fri fra arbejde, og spørger om jeg ikke vil drikke en øl nede på havnen. :P 
<AJenbo> Tien.. er det et navn?
<eitreach> I Tolkiens univers, måske. Tine, tænkte jeg på. 
<eitreach> d'oh. 
<AJenbo> ok :)
<eitreach> sbc, yo. 
<AJenbo> ja vi skal til at i gang
<sbc> hey
<sbc> sorry, var lige mentalt væk i ti.
<sbc> Men lad os få det hurtigt overstået. Carsten dukker nok op, ifølge hans mail.
<sbc> Vi skal have valgt en referent
 * sbc skriver referat
<sbc> SÃ¥ skal vi have godkendt sidste referat
<sbc> http://lists.ubuntu-dk.org/pipermail/bestyrelse/2011-February/000294.html
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger?
<AJenbo> næ, men det er også mig der har skrevet det :)
 * sbc har lige i farten sprunget Hej og navnerunde over - håber det går, når vi ikke er flere - vi kender vist også alle hinanden :)
<sbc> eitreach: Indvindinger mod referatet?
<sbc> vi siger nej :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ er der: Generalforsamling 2011:
<eitreach> Nej. 
<sbc>  *budget
<sbc> Skal vi håbe på at Niels får lavet sådan et? 
<AJenbo> sbc, har du modtaget et budget fra nils?
<sbc> AJenbo: Nope
<AJenbo> ok
<sbc> Vi kan håbe han laver et, eller vi kan lave et her.
<sbc> Vi har vel rimeligt få ting at ændre på. Vi skal have et gæt på hvor meget vi får ind fra addwords, og så hvilke poster vi vil fordele udgifterne på.
<AJenbo> han har vist snakket om at han ville lave et, så lad os konsultere med ham på mail listen
<sbc> AJenbo: Lad os regne med det indtil videre.
<sbc>  *regnskab
<sbc> Der venter vi også på Niels. Lad os regne med at han får det færdigt til generalforsamlingen.
<sbc> Nogen protester?
<eitreach> Nej. 
<sbc> (Råb endelig op hvis det går for hurtigt :)
<sbc>  *indkaldelse
<sbc> Den står jeg vel for. Det er for sent at komme med ændringsforslag til vedtægterne, så der skal ikke sendes super meget ud med indkaldelsen. Men jeg håber at få den sendt ud senere i dag.
<sbc> Så det håber vi på jeg får gjort.
<eitreach> Fint nok. 
<sbc> SÃ¥ er der
<sbc>  *andet
<sbc> jeg kan ikke komme på mere vi skal forberede til generalforsamlingen.
<AJenbo> eitreach, hvordan går det med live i ålborg?
<sbc> Vi skal vel gerne have det opreklameret... men det må vel blive noget fb / twitter / mail lister / blogs ting, og så håber vi på det bedste.
<sbc> Vi skal også ahve folk til at stille op til bestyrelse osv - ellers kan det blive et kedeligt møde! :)
<eitreach> AJenbo, jeg har ikke fået noget respons. 
<eitreach> jeg tror nærmest det er aflyst per default. 
<AJenbo> k :/
<sbc> eitreach: Det er i hvert fald sent i processen, hvis der ikke er planlagt så meget. Hvis det skal koordineres med andre osv.
<eitreach> jeg er lige tilbage om fem. 
<AJenbo> sbc ja lad os sende på alle kanaler
<sbc> ok
<eitreach> sbc, jeg fik som sagt ingen respons whatsoever. det eneste var fra ajenbo. 
<AJenbo> eitreach, var britta ikke også med til mødet?
<AJenbo> jeg kunne desværre ikke selv være med på IRC den dag
<sbc> AJenbo: Jeg sætter brodcast på alle kanaler: http://bit.ly/glf0Zr
<sbc> eitreach: Så må det blive næste gang - og så må vi i gang i bedre tid! :D
<sbc> 11.10 here we come!
<sbc> (AJenbo: og du skal ikke fortælle mig at de kun kan modtage og ikke sende...)
<AJenbo> :)
<sbc> eitreach: siger du til når du er tilbage?
<AJenbo> vores besøgs tal er lidt ned adgåndende for tiden :/
<AJenbo> trænger til et nyt pust
<sbc> ja...
<sbc> jeg har ikke nogen super ide til hvad det skal være der laver det pust...
<AJenbo> Hmm 11.04 skal nok få en masse forviret mennesker til at komme forbi
<AJenbo> jeg vil prøve at skrive lidt med politikken
<sbc> AJenbo: god ide.
<sbc> ellers, jeg ved ikke om vi skal have mere fokus på de fysiske arrangenemter (ubuntu cafe, hack århus osv.), eller mere ren support, eller mere hård 'free software linje' for at få folk til...
<AJenbo> det er også ved at blive sommer, det betyder selføllige også en del
<sbc> Måske er vi bare ikke specielt spændende? :)
<AJenbo> jeg tror vi skal fokusere på de fysiske og så lidt for de fri, support kommer nok naturligt
<sbc> eitreach back?
<eitreach_> Så kunne jeg være her.  
<sbc> nice
<sbc> Eitreach: Havde du mere vi skal have med til generalforsamlingen
<eitreach_> Nej.  Ikke umiddelbart. 
<sbc> så er vi næsten færdige.
<sbc> Vi har kun:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> tilbage på dagsordenen.
<sbc> jeg har intet.
<AJenbo> heller ikke mig
<sbc> Hvis I ikke siger noget, så er der kun tilbage til solen tilbage :)
<eitreach_> Har vi nogen som opstiller? 
<AJenbo> jeg stiller gerne op til genvalg
<sbc> eitreach Jeg gør. Håber da også i andre i bestyrelsen gør
<sbc> men folk har ikke direkte sagt ngoet (udover AJenbo nu).
<sbc> eitreach: Stiller du op?
<eitreach_> Det regner jeg med.  
<sbc> nice!
<eitreach_> Jeg savner bare lidt..  energi i communitiet.  
<AJenbo> ye :/
<sbc> eitreach Den følelse sidder vi vist alle med. Ved ikke helt hvad der skal til...!
<sbc> måske nogle (overkommelige) fælles projekter?
<AJenbo> det virker lidt som om folk gerne vil være med men helst ikke planlægge
<eitreach_> Det er så demotiverende.  
<sbc> man kunne godt skrive lidt på forumet og spørge folk hvilke typer aktivitet de ville være mest interesserede i at deltage i. Der er jo 'afstemnings-funktionalitet' på fourmet.
<sbc> Jeg skal gerne forsøge at smide noget sammen i eftermiddag / aften, hvis ejg får tid... Det er en mulighed.
<AJenbo> sbc, det lyder faktisk som en god ide
<eitreach_> Det er rigtigt.  Det kunne vi godt,  Anders.  
<AJenbo> sbc, skriv hvis ikke du har tilladelse til at sætte en afstemning op
<sbc> AJenbo: Det gør jeg - jeg skal også lige finde noget tid, og få skrevet en fornuftig tilhørende tekst :)
<sbc> AJenbo: Det er ikke muligt at sætte op så man kan svare på flere spørgsmål på en gang?
<AJenbo> sbc, jo det tror jeg godt
<AJenbo> jo man kan selv give bestemme hvor mange de kan vælge
 * sbc klikker lidt rundt på forum...
<sbc> ok, det kigger jeg lige på senere. Men skal vi sige at mødet er afsluttet for nu?
<AJenbo> ja det tror jeg
<sbc> super. Vi snakkes ved :) Tak for et godt møde begge.
<eitreach_> Helt sikkert.  Selv tak.  
<AJenbo> Ok tak her fra :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-03-31
<sbc> Godaften
<Martinjo84> Godaften :D 
<Zilvador> Godaften!
<Zilvador> Mødet er vist ikke oprettet på loco-portalen denne gang :)
<sbc> Nej, det så jeg også her for ti min siden.
<sbc> Men mon ikke Global-Jam er eneste punkt på dagsordenen så? :)
<Zilvador> Tjo
<Zilvador> Og måske at kulturnatten på Mors vist ikke bliver til noget. Det kan jeg ikke huske, om jeg har forkyndet.
<Zilvador> Vi kan ikke finde folk, der vil stå for det
<sbc> fair nok.
<sbc> hmm, skal vi hurtigt finde nogen til at skrive et referat, eller er det ok med blot irc-log?
<Zilvador> Jeg tager gerne referatet
<sbc> Jeg tænker mødet nok bliver mest 'praktisk' i dag, og det mest handler om at få skrevet info ind på loco/FB begivenheder?
<sbc> ok
<Zilvador> Nu da stedet er bekræftet, vil de givne sider straks blive opdateret 
 * sbc sidder og opdaterer lige så stille i dette øjeblik.
<sbc> SÃ¥ vi skal have talt om opreklamering...?
<Zilvador> Jeg savner stadig svar om bl.a. den plakat, vi snakkede om :)
<sbc> og mere praktisk - er der noget vi skal forberede til weekenden.
<Zilvador> Vi skal have udstyret klar.
<Zilvador> Jeg skrev en liste på et tidspunkt
<Zilvador> Vi fik vist det meste dækket
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg sendte en mail til ham der har hjulpet for nogle år siden, men har ikke fået noget svar tilbage, så jeg antager at han har travlt.
<sbc> Zilvador, Var det på en 'pad' et sted på nettet?
<Blueeyez> hej, beklager jeg ikke lige kom på fra start :I
<Zilvador> sbc, jep. Kigger lige
<Zilvador> Godaften Blueeyez og velkommen til :)
<Blueeyez> tak tak Zilvador :)
<Zilvador> Vi sidder lige og diskuterer Global Jam-møde i den kommende weekend
<Blueeyez> det anede mig lidt :)
<Zilvador> http://titanpad.com/UbuntuGlobalJamDK
<Zilvador> Måske kan vi skrive vores navne på de ting, som vi kan stå for at tage med.
<sbc> god ide!
<sbc> Zilvador, Som jeg forstå kan du komme forbi i dagtimerne, og se dem udefra. Hvis du er heldig er der åbent, så tror jeg sagtens du kan komme indenfor og se dig omkring.
<Zilvador> Desværre er det med dagtimerne et problem for mig
<Zilvador> Har du et lokalenummer?
<sbc> hmm
<sbc> nope, men det er ikke så stort. Jeg antager at vi har plads i stuen eller i kælderen.
<sbc> Du kan næsten fornæmme stedet på StreetView. Men ellers tror jeg nok vi skal finde den bedste løsning på en time på dagen du og jeg.
<Zilvador> Jeg er ikke så glad for, at vi ikke er forberedte
<Zilvador> Men det må vi så tage med
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, Martinjo84 kommer I med? :)
<Zilvador> Jeg husker desværre ikke, hvor I befinder jer.
<Blueeyez> Må desværre melde pas :/
<Blueeyez> Jeg bor i Esbjerg
<sbc> Blueeyez, SÃ¥ er det en lidt lang tur :)
<sbc> daniel: Kig lige på denne ved lejlighed: https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/c0jc1j7qbucevmkrdvgitv2kgac
<Blueeyez> jae, men mest fordi jeg lige er flyttet til Esbjerg og har en del projekter igang at jeg ikke kan deltage
<Zilvador> Helt forståeligt :)
<Blueeyez> jeg er her på IRC, da jeg godt vil bidrage t il ubuntudanmarks fremtid :)
<Blueeyez> *til
<sbc> Blueeyez, Cool! 
<Blueeyez> holder mig dog lidt tilbage, da det er mit første IRC møde med jer ;)
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Zilvador> Så synes jeg næsten, at vi lige skal præsentere os :)
<Zilvador> Jeg er Daniel Ejsing-Duun, loco-kontakt for Ubuntu Danmark og boende i København
<Zilvador> Det er et meget uformelt møde lige nu, da vi er meget få fremmødte, så du skal endelig ikke holde dig tilbage.
 * sbc er Søren Caspersen, også fra København. Formand for Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere
<Zilvador> ...som Zilvador så valgte at kalde Ubuntu Danmark :)
<Zilvador> Samme forening
<Blueeyez> danske ubuntubrugere er det ikke der i har en launchpad eller noget?
<Blueeyez> burde være meldt ind :)
<sbc> Blueeyez, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dk
<Blueeyez> jo jeg er på :)
<Blueeyez> Hedder Kenneth Rasmussen ;)
<sbc> Hej Kenneth :)
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Zilvador> Goddag
<Blueeyez> :)
<Zilvador> sbc, hvilken adresse har vi lokalet på? CBS er jo lidt stort
<Zilvador> Afsenderen er på Howitzvej, kan jeg se
<Zilvador> Hovedsædet er vist på Dalgas Have
<Zilvador> Ah...du skrev Howitzvej på FB
<sbc> Howitzvej 60
<sbc> Adresse og kort her er korrekt:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-dk/2727-global-jam-k%C3%B8benhavn/
<Zilvador> Jeg tog lige dine billetter ud fra FB, da det så ud til, at det kostede noget at komme med
<sbc> Streetview viser ikke bygningen specielt indbydende, men fra den anden side er der en indgangsdør i glas.
<sbc> ok
<Zilvador> Jeg synes ikke, at jeg har så meget kontrol over begivenheden på G+
<Zilvador> Og den står stadig som 'privat'
<Martinjo84> Undskyld jeg har lige været fraværende
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, var det noget med, at du befandt dig omkring Aarhus?
<Martinjo84> Kolding :D
<Zilvador> Ah...næsten...eller ikke rigtigt :p
<Martinjo84> ahh 100km :=)
<Zilvador> Så har du også lidt svært ved at komme med til Global Jam på CBS :)
<Martinjo84> Ja det er meget ærgeligt 
<Zilvador> sbc, ved vi, om der er projektor?
<Martinjo84> jeg vil især gerne sælge iden om ubuntu :D 
<Zilvador> Det kunne være fedt, hvis du indbød til at lille Ubuntu-møde på det lokale bibliotek måske :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Det ved vi ikke.
<Zilvador> Hmhm
<Blueeyez> Martinjo84 sælge ideen? :)
<Martinjo84> sælge/overbevise :D
<Blueeyez> arh :) Den plan har jeg os, dog i Esbjerg :D
<Martinjo84> Jeg er klar :D
<Blueeyez> er ved at søge støtte ved en fond, til at kunne købe bærbare til projektet :)
<Zilvador> Fedt :)
<Blueeyez> jep og ellers køber jeg dem selv når jeg får råd
<Blueeyez> Det jo en god ide at fremvise det på systemer :)
<Martinjo84> Sådan jeg vil gerne finde de billigste tilbud på nogle til dig 
<Blueeyez> har desværre nogle specifikke krav :I
<Zilvador> sbc, det kan være, at jeg forsøger at lave nogle plakater til dagen, som vi kan hænge op på døren.
<sbc> Zilvador, cool
<Zilvador> Jeg er ikke så god ud i det grafiske, men kan da forsøge
<Zilvador> Om ikke andet bare noget tekst, der kan sige, hvor vi er
<Martinjo84> Blueeyez, som? :D
<Zilvador> Og så må vi selv tilføje lokalenummer, når vi kender det
<Blueeyez> sata hdds, min 15.4", intel/nvidia gfx (helst intel da de virker uden videre. og så skal bærbaren være meget meget meget nem at rense for skidt
<Blueeyez> og skifte blæser / køle modul / kølepasta på
<Blueeyez> Det er vigtigt at holde sig de bærbare som er fornuftigt udviklede :)
<Blueeyez> sig til de
<Martinjo84> Det kan jeg godt skaffe, vil kraftig fraråde dig Nvidia kort. hvorfor vil du have nem mulighed for at skifte køle modul osv. det gør man jo stort set aldrig
<Blueeyez> Jeg gør :)
<Martinjo84> Haha hvorfor :D
<Blueeyez> men jeg gør det kun ved dem der er nemme
<Blueeyez> fordi kølepastaen er dårlig og derefter skader du hardwaren ;)
<sbc> Zilvador, Er der mere vi mangler nu?
<Zilvador> Vist ikke mere, vi kan skaffe lige på stedet
<Blueeyez> om en bærbar er 1 år eller 3 er mig ligegyldigt hvis bare dens køling er iorden
<Zilvador> Er der flere ideer til aktiviteter?
<Blueeyez> en Ubuntu shop i Danmark :)
<Martinjo84> Den er på vej :D 
<Blueeyez> shoppen? :D
<Zilvador> :)
<Martinjo84> yep
<Zilvador> Til Global Jam tænkte jeg nu :p
<Blueeyez> nice, har kun fundet linuxpusher.com
<Martinjo84> Blueeyez,  Det er mig som står bag syspro.dk
<Blueeyez> kigger lige :D
<Martinjo84> Der er ikke meget og se
<Martinjo84> Min prestashop løsning er ikke færdig :D 
<Blueeyez> ja okay, men nice :)
<Blueeyez> synes ubuntudanmark.dk skal linke til den
<sbc> Zilvador, Så vil jeg sige tak for i aften. I løbet af ugen kan vi lige holde kontakt, og så få fyret op under FB/Twitter osv, så vi får opreklameret begivenhed.
<Martinjo84> Har købt et theme som ikke går så godt i flæng så udvikleren er idag 
<Martinjo84> sbc, super ide synd transport er så dyrt i dk :D
<Zilvador> sbc, må vi hellere. Og skriv meget gerne mulige aktiviteter på det hele.
<Zilvador> Og sig til, hvis du kommer på flere
<Zilvador> Martinjo84, lidt synd ja :). Det ville være fedt at have jer med
<Blueeyez> er global jam i den kommende weekend?
<Zilvador> Ja
<Blueeyez> ikke for noget, men virker som om i er ude i sidste øjeblik...
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, det er skam ikke første planlægningsmøde :)
<Martinjo84> Blueeyez, de er ude i god tid
<Martinjo84> de var også oppe sidst :D 
<Blueeyez> okay godt nok :)
<Zilvador> Vi har fundet lokale og genstande for nogle uger siden
<Blueeyez> ;) - mit første IRC møde Martinjo84  ;)
<Martinjo84> Blueeyez, du banker bare noget sammen i Esbjerg så skal jeg nok komme og hjælpe :D 
<Zilvador> Kommentarer er skam velkomne :)
<Martinjo84> Blueeyez, hvilke maskiner har du kigget på?
<Blueeyez> hehe gør skam mit Martinjo84, men alting tager tid og måske i løbet af et par mdr er mit projekt oppe og køre hvis alt går vel
<Blueeyez> ikke noget bestemt Martinjo84, men har kigget ved forhandlere
<Martinjo84> Ja nogle bestemte mærker?
<Blueeyez> brugtecomputere.dk, elgiganten, bilka osv for at se hvad priserne er i
<Blueeyez> nej, går efter bærbare som er fornuftigt samlede
<Martinjo84> Husk der findes 2 slags bærbare 
<Martinjo84> Almindelige forbruger og business modeller 
<Blueeyez> går efter dem der kan køre stabilt, men som ikke er til gaming :)
<Martinjo84> Den sidst nævnte er jo også den noget dyrer model
<Blueeyez> med ofrnuftigt samlede er det ikke high-end hw :)
<Blueeyez> fornuftigt
<Martinjo84> Ja jeg tilbyder mine kunder Lenovo thinkpad 
<Blueeyez> lenovo er os gode, de har gode tastature
<Martinjo84> T modeller er klart det bedste kvalitet på markedet :)
<Blueeyez> men som nævnt skal den være nem at kunne rense for støv og evt skifte kølepasta
<sbc> Hvo, hvornår er næste møde?
<sbc> Mandag d... 14 ?
<Martinjo84> Blueeyez, hvis du finder nogle maskiner er du velkommen til og skrive så kan det være jeg kan matche prisen
<Blueeyez> regner med at dele på forum marin :) Skal dog førse se om jeg kan få økonomisk støtte :)
<Blueeyez> ellers må jeg jo finde dem brugt og se om jeg fortsat er heldig på den front :)
<Blueeyez> Martinjo84 -> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=18502
<Zilvador> sbc, gerne. Men i hvert fald d. 28.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-04-02
<elie2009> hi
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-03-31
<marker_> Halløj
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften Jannie
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ er det vist tid
<Zilvador> Søren (sbc) og Peter (neglesaks) har meldt afbud i aften pga besøg og sygdom
<Zilvador> Lad os lige prikke til de tilstedeværende: askhl Blfriis CybergeekDK Futte Klumben lars_t_h marker_ Strit_Laptop wangerin1 :)
<Zilvador> Velkommen alle sammen
<Strit_Laptop> tak tak
<Zilvador> Agendaen for i aften er:
<Zilvador> Gormaliteter Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang
<Zilvador> Status på igangværende aktiviteter
<Zilvador> Status på lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Zilvador> -Opfordring til at være kandidat til generalforsamlingen!
<Zilvador> Hmm...Formliteter var den første
<Zilvador> Jeg ser nogle nye navne, så lad os tage en hurtig navnerunde
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun. Jeg er bestyrelsesmedlem, loco-kontakt og bor i København.
<Momsemor> Jannie, Hadsten, MB
 * wangerin er Henning Wangerin. Formand for AlsLUG i Sønderborg/Aabenraa
<lars_t_h> så er der vist møde, godaften :)
<Strit_Laptop> Dan Johansen, Ribe, bare nysgerrig.
<marker_> Kristian Marker, helt grøn. Kbh.
<Zilvador> Hvor fedt at se nye ansigter, nu hvor bestyrelsesvalget er tæt på :)
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Godt. Der kommer sikkert nogle flere undervejs. Det gør der som regel
<lars_t_h> Lars Tørnes Hansen, bestyrelsesmedlem i Ubuntu Danmark, genopstiller ved generalforsamlingen
<Zilvador> Se bare der. Velkommen folf :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Næste punkt er godkendelsen af referatet fra sidste gang
<folf> Tak tak! Det tog mig lige 5 minutter at finde det dér ubuntu-dk-moede på freenode ;-)
<Zilvador> Men du fandt det. Super :)
<Zilvador> Hvor kommer du fra i landet, folf?
<Momsemor> Velkommen
<Blfriis> Blfriis Randers
<folf> Zilvador: Søborg
<Zilvador> Ah...meget tæt på mig
<Zilvador> Dejligt at se nye ansigter til mødet. Bestyrelsesvalget er jo tæt på :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Er der kommentarer til referatet fra sidste gang?
<Zilvador> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2015/03/01/irc-moede-24-februar-2015/
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Det kan vi vist godt anse for at være godkendt
<lars_t_h> +1
<folf> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg ser nu også, at jeg allerede er kommet til at springe et punkt over.
<Zilvador> Valg af ordstyrer og referent
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har lyst til at føre ordet og lade mig hvile stemmen? :)
<Momsemor> Du går bare videre ;-)
<Zilvador> (skråstreg fingrene)
<lars_t_h> Du er vist blevet ordstyreren, Zilvador ;)
<Zilvador> Heh...tja, sådan går det, når man ikke spørger hurtigt nok :p
<lars_t_h> +1
<folf> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Fint fint. Kan vi lokke nogen til at skrive et par ord til referatet af aftenens møde?
<Zilvador> Så påtager jeg mig også den opgave.
<lars_t_h> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Næste punkt er status på igangværende aktiviteter
<Zilvador> Jeg ved, at Anders har været i gang med at opdatere forummet, men jeg har desværre ikke hørt en status fra ham
<Zilvador> Nicky og Anders har været i gang med at implementere Adsense for at skaffe indtægter til foreningen 
<Zilvador> Jeg har heller ikke hørt mere i den sag
<Zilvador> Men det sidste var, at det skulle være tæt på
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, er det stadig sådan at der ikke er nogen indtægtskilde til foreningen?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, vi fik jo et sponsorat for i år af DKUUG
<Zilvador> Og der er opsat nye kilder til mulige donationer
<Zilvador> Men en fast indtægtskilde har vi ikke endnu
<lars_t_h> Ok, så foreningens kasse har retning imod 0.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, det kan man jo sige, hvis man er lidt pessimistisk anlagt :)
<Zilvador> Reelt set skal der gå nogle år uden indtægter, før vi er dernede
<Zilvador> Det tror jeg ikke vil ske
<Zilvador> Men vi skal nok have fat i administratorerne for at høre, hvordan det går med Adsense
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, kan være man beuge en VPS ved Digital Ocean, koster USD 5/måned
<Zilvador> Det er en mulighed
<Momsemor> VPS?
<Zilvador> Faktisk er vi også blevet tilbudt plads hos DKUUG, der har serverplads til overs. Jeg mangler dog stadig en tilbagemelding fra administratorerne før vi hører mere på den front
<lars_t_h> VPS betyder Virtual Private Server
<Momsemor> Åha, ja selvfølgelig 
<Zilvador> Sagen er, at de også meget gerne vil have ekstra plads og sikkerhed installeret
<Zilvador> Det gør løsningen lidt dyrere
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, kunne være en god ide at kigge på - måske som backend server.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, er noteret. Godt forslag.
<wangerin> Da vi flyttede sidst fandt adminerne ud af at de små vps'er ikke havde kraft nok til det software som kører på ubuntu.dk, så jeg tvivler på at DOs 5$ droplet kan følge med
<wangerin>  /
<Zilvador> Godt input.
<wangerin> Derimod tvivler jeg på at en server hos dkkug vil have de begrænsninger. /
<lars_t_h> wangerin, Zilvador Det er muligt at den kan hvis man har en backend server ved DKUUG.
<Zilvador> Vi må lige afveje de muligheder, vi har. Vi skal ikke længere have det helt basale, men det er tænkeligt, at der findes billigere løsninger
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, det er tænkeligt. Jeg tror, at de har kørt det hele på en server ind til videre, men igen...det er en mulighed
<Zilvador> Det kunne afhjælpe kompleksiteten
<Zilvador> Men vi bør tage denne diskussion, når administratorerne er til stede
<folf> +1
<lars_t_h> Ja
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Ellers er vi jo ved at gøre lidt reklame for bestyrelsesvalget, som vil foregå søndag d. 26. april kl 16
<wangerin> Hvor skille det ad? DKUUG skal ikek tjene på det, så en ekstra cpu på peak eller ekstra RAM er næppe noget problem. Hvis der er brug for to vps'er er det sikkert også muligt /
<Zilvador> Vi opfordrer alle, der måtte have interesse, til at stille op eller stille spørgsmål for at vide mere
<Zilvador> wangerin, du har nogle gode ideer. Jeg synes, at vi skal tage det, når beslutningstagerne også er her :). Jeg noterer ideerne
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> Som sagt, særligt til de nye, der er til stede i aften...tænk over muligheden for at være med som aktivt medlem i Ubuntu Danmark i bestyrelsen
<lars_t_h> wangerin, det kommer jo an på hvad vi kan få fra DKUUG - hele pakken er nok at foretrække
<Zilvador> Det er ikke så tung en post, som det kan lyde til :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, det er det bestemt ikke kan jeg bekræfte
<Zilvador> Hvis vi er heldige, kan vi jo få nogle aktive personer med, der kan give nye ideer.
<Momsemor> +1 Hvor mange er egentlig på valg i år? Kasseren og Formand kan vel ikke være på valg samme år?
<Momsemor> "Kassereren, skulle der stå ;-)
<Zilvador> Jeg vil nu mene, at det er alle
<Zilvador> Men det kan være, at jeg har overset noget
<Zilvador> Vedtægerne er her: https://github.com/soeren-b-c/UbuntuDK/blob/master/vedt%C3%A6gter.md
<Zilvador> Jeg vil mene, at alle poster er på valg
<folf> (De er også her https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/)
<lars_t_h> punkt 8:
<lars_t_h> Valg af bestyrelse
<lars_t_h>     Valg af formand
<lars_t_h>     Valg af kasser
<lars_t_h>     Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<lars_t_h>     Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<lars_t_h>     Valg af LoCo kontakt
<Momsemor> Ok, takker
<Zilvador> Sandt, folf. Det var endda et bedre sted at læse dem :)
<lars_t_h> Det er fra stk 4 i § 4. Generalforsamlingen
<Zilvador> Jeg vil opfordre alle til at sprede budskabet om valget, så vi kan få skabt opmærksomhed om det og få så mange som muligt med
<Momsemor> Det skulle faktisk laves om, så de ikke kunne være på valg begge to, samme år
<Zilvador> Momsemor, det ville være et rimeligt ændringsforslag.
<wangerin> Så er det jo bare at stille et forslag til ændring af vedtægter ;-)
<Zilvador> Hvis du indsender det før generalforsamlingen, kan det blive vedtaget til at blive en del af vedtægterne
<Zilvador> Nemlig :)
<Momsemor> måske endda udvide bestyrrelsen med 2 medlemmer. Jeg stiller et forslag og sender ind :_)
<Zilvador> Super. Gør endelig det :)
<Zilvador> Så kan vi i samme omgang endelig få stavet 'kasserER' og 'LoCo-kontakt' rigtigt i titlerne.
<folf> +1
<Momsemor> Ha, ha...
<Zilvador> :p
<lars_t_h> God ide. Måske skal også beslutte noget om hvad man gør hvis en de 2 poster 2siger op" i uutide.
<Zilvador> Godt. Opfordring givet videre. Andre kommentarer til valget og generalforsamlingen?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, sandt. Det bør også stå deri
<Zilvador> Det gælder egentlig for flere af nøgleposterne
<Zilvador> Det kan vi sætte på dagsordenen
<Momsemor> Total revidering af vedtægter, uha, uha ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<lars_t_h> AFAIK, så betyder det nogen steder en ekstraordinær generalforsamling
<Zilvador> Det lyder rigtigt. Og det har vi også med i vedtægterne...hvis det ønskes af medlemmerne
<Momsemor> 3/4 af medlemmer ellers en ekstra generalforsamling?
<Momsemor> SÃ¥dan er det i hvert fald i mange andre foreninger /
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, jeg tænke mere på når der sker det at en nøgleperson fratræder sin post i utide.
 * lars_t_h /
<Zilvador> Umiddelbart kræver det, at 1/3 af medlemmerne ønsker det
<Momsemor> Jeg tænkte på vedtægtændringer
<Zilvador> Ah...vedtægtsændringer ved 2/3 flertal
<Momsemor> Ja 2/3 :-)
<lars_t_h> Det er også godt at få med
<Zilvador> Det er allerede med :)
<Zilvador> §9
<lars_t_h> Super 
<Zilvador> Lidt har vi trods alt :)
<lars_t_h> Copy paste er (nogen gange) godt.
<folf> Og hvis man ikke lige har læst det står der i §4 stk 4 "Forslag om vedtægtsændringer, der ønskes behandlet, skal være bestyrelsen i hænde senest 1. april og udsendes til medlemmerne sammen med indkaldelse og dagsorden til generalforsamlingen."
<Momsemor> Jeg får travlt i nat
<folf> (der står ikke noget om hvilken tidszone ;-)
<Momsemor> ;)
<lars_t_h> Du har vel omkring de 3 timer og 40 minutter fra nu af.
<Zilvador> Hmm...jeg tror godt, at vi kan se stort på det. Der står nemlig heller ikke præcist defineret, hvornår generalforsamlingen skal foregå
<Momsemor> Jeg er hurtig som en ninja
<lars_t_h> folf, ha ha
<Zilvador> Hvis det indsendes et par uger før, bør det være fint
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Andet til valg og generalforsamlingen?
<Zilvador> Godt. Så kan vi vist godt fortsætte
<Zilvador> Opdateringer fra lokalforeningerne
<Zilvador> Vil Aarhus/Hadsten/Randers lægge ud?
<Blfriis> Momsemor: 
<Momsemor> Hadsten og Risskov undervisninger kører fint. Aarhus tror jeg også går ok
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Det lyder da fornuftigt
<Zilvador> Er deltagetantallet nogenlunde som det plejer?
<Momsemor> Jeg måtte skære lidt ned pga. Teknikmøder i Vestdjursnet, så det gik ud over Aarhus, men de kan også fint selv nu
<Zilvador> Forståeligt. Du har jo mange aktiviteter :)
<Blfriis> I Randers kører det også fint, vi bliver flere og flere.. Vi er snart nød til at fordele os over flere lokaler
<Zilvador> Hvor godt!
<Momsemor> + nyt net i Randers :-)
<Zilvador> Er der instruktører nok til de fremmødte? Og maskiner?
<Blfriis> pc'er har folk selv med, som regel
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt. Dejligt at høre om fremgang :)
<Zilvador> Godt arbejde!
<Blfriis> og det er da mit indtryk at folk føler de får dem hjælp de skal
<Momsemor> Vi holder kaffe og kagemøde d. 23. april i anledning af Ubuntu 15.04
<Strit_Laptop> Synes det er fedt at der er ubuntu "kurser" rundt omkring. Har jeg ikke oplevet i mit område. :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, så kan du jo lige nævne generalforsalingen den kommende søndag også til det møde ;)
<Momsemor> Start et op :-)
<Momsemor> Skal nok 
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Strit_Laptop, ja, du er velkommen til selv at holde møder. Det kan være meget enkelt og uformelt :)
<Strit_Laptop> Har da overvejet det. Især på mit arbejde, selvom det nok ikke er der jeg for flest kunder.
<Zilvador> Hvordan gør I egentlig...er møderne opbygget på samme måde hver gang eller kører I temaer for at tiltrække de samme igen?
<lars_t_h> Jeg synes også at det er en god ide. Nogen har behov for en introduktion til Ubuntu, som jo virker anderledes på en del punkter i forhold til Windows..
<Zilvador> Strit_Laptop, nu ved du i hvert fald, hvor du kan gå til for at få inspiration :)
<Strit_Laptop> Jeps.
<wangerin> Strit_Laptop: Du er velkommen til at kigge forbi i Felsted den 11/4 og få lidt inspiration :-)
<Momsemor> Hinnerup og Risskov er ren undervisning og det er stort set de samme, der kommer, så der kører jeg et "forløb" :-)
<Blfriis> I randers er der ikke decideret undervisning, folk møder op og beder om den hjælp de har brug for
<Zilvador> Super :). Det bliver sikkert tilpasset deltagerne.
<Momsemor> Jep, alle stederne
<Zilvador> wangerin, det kan være, at vi skal høre lidt om, hvordan du gør det og hvordan det går for jer.
<wangerin> ørst de dårlige nyheder:
<wangerin> Vores (Alslugs) hosting-sponsor lukker desværre, så vi har meget akut måttet flytte til Digital Ocean, så der kan forekomme lidt knas på alslug.dk og
<wangerin> mailing-listerne, men det ser ud til at vi slap rimeligt let over flytningen.
<wangerin> SÃ¥ de gode:
<wangerin> Vi har som sædvanligt masser at lave til vore installfesten. 20+ besøgende/detagere har været standard det sidste års tid.
<wangerin> Det blev på ingen måde mindre at vi flyttede ud af Aabenraa til Felsted. Pladsmæssigt kan vi nu begge steder have pads til 30+ deltagere.
<wangerin> Vi mangler bare folk til at servicere dem, men som regel går det med lidt gruppe-demonstratione på en projektor ;-)
<wangerin> Vi forventer at deltage i Sønderborg Kulturnat den 21. august, så hvis der er nogen der har lyst til at give en hånd med, er I meget velkomne i
<wangerin> Sønderborg fredag den 21. august.
<wangerin> Jeg forventer at AlsLUG og RaketMadsen Støttegruppe kan blive naboer, da jeg skal deltage med begge kasetter denne gang ;-)
<wangerin> Men ellers forsætter vi med installfest den 11. april og linux aften senere på måneden som vi plejer.
<wangerin> Fuld skrue fremad. Det er hvad der sker hernede i fodenden! Det var vist det vigtigst herfra for denne omgang. /
<folf> +1!
<wangerin> Godt med copy-paste ;-)
<Momsemor> Lyder fedt :-)
<Zilvador> Super godt ja. Det er effektivt! :)
<Zilvador> Og fedt at høre om initiativerne og at I kom godt over skiftet
<Zilvador> Er I flyttet helt over på Digital Ocean?
<lars_t_h> folf, FYI så du er inde i hvordan vi gør: "+1" bruges normalt kun ved afstemninger
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, jeg er lige ved at tro, at nogle bruger det ret løst til at vise enighed også. Men ellers er jeg enig :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador som en tommel-op ting, ja
<Momsemor> Jeg troede også det blev brugt, hvis der var noget man synes godt om, igen har jeg lært noget nyt ;-)
<folf> Det lød bare så dejligt!
<wangerin> Vi har kun en semi-statisk side, og en mailing-liste, så vi har ikke brug for noget med særligt meget power. Jeg overvejede faktisk om en RaspberryPi hos et medlem kunne være løsningen ;-)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Den lille dims har jo også en del kraft
<Strit_Laptop> Især 2'eren. :)
<wangerin> Vi har som relegel ikke lagt de store planer, men tager de ting op som der er ønsker om. Vi har meget længe snakket om at skulle lave nogle korte oplæg på vores linux-aftener men det er aldrig rigtigt blevet tilnoget
<lars_t_h> wangerin, jeg er gerne med i en dobbelt-rolle også - jeg kan afhentes (og briges til), hvor jeg bor
<folf> Det kan sikkert være en god idé at gennemgå noget som er planlagt på forhånd. Hvis man kun svarer på spørgsmål, spørger folk vel kun ind til det de kender lidt i forvejen?
<wangerin> lars_t_h: TVO har mere eller mindre sagt at han komme også, så mon ikke det lykkes? ;-)
<lars_t_h> wangerin, jo mon ikke
<Zilvador> Afhængigt af, hvor meget aktivitet der er til møderne, kan man måske vurdere, om nye oplæg kan være en god ide
<Zilvador> Det lyder til, at I har travlt allerede :)
<wangerin> folf: Vi har rigtigt mange nybegyndere som kommer til vore installfester, og derefter til linuxaftenen for at få svar på deres spørgsmål. 
<folf> wangerin: OK, så kan det jo godt være svært at finde tid.
<wangerin> I princippet hjælper vi med installation om lørdag på vore installfetser, og svarer på spørgsmål på linuxaftene ca 1½ uge senere.
<Zilvador> Hmm...det lyder til at være en god erfaring at have den struktur.
<wangerin> Vi holder selvfølgelig ikke så hårdt på det, men det er sådan vores fokus er fordelt
<Zilvador> Lyder godt :)
<Zilvador> Og reklame gør I med papirplakater og nyhedslister...var det sådan?
<wangerin> Vi har kørt med det i 6-10 år nu.
<lars_t_h> Der er også en ubuntu-dk mailingliste - eller der var. Jeg er ikke aktiv i den mailingliste mere.
<wangerin> Vores sekretær plejer at sørge for avis-reklame, og nogle gange radio-reklame, og hænger mellem 60 og 100 A4 plaketer op over det meste af sønderborg kommune når vi er i sønderborg. I Aabenraa er det næste kun med et par notitser i diverse blade.
<Zilvador> Den er der skam stadig
<Zilvador> Radio. Lyder avanceret :)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, er det næste punkt nu?
<Zilvador> Gerne
<Zilvador> Det er svært at vurdere, hvor lang tid man skal give folk til at skrive :)
<Zilvador> Lad os gå til Eventuelt
<lars_t_h> ja
<wangerin> Jeps. Han sposerede på et tidspunkt et støttemedlemskab til RadioAls, så vi kunne få vores møder nævnt, og vi har da også været on air med et 10minuttes indslag. 
<Zilvador> Super godt :)
<wangerin> Og Sønderborg lokal TV har vi da også haft på besøg. Så vi larer lidt rundt omkring.
<Zilvador> Ud over den opkommende generalforsamling med valg kan det jo også nævnes, som Jannie nævnte, at Ubuntu 15.04 snart vil udkomme
<Zilvador> Udgivelsen vil foregå omkring d. 23. april
<Momsemor> Og det kører stabilt.... det er næsten kedeligt
<Zilvador> Hehe...det lyder jo egentlig ret godt
<Zilvador> Men det kan selvfølgelig give færre deltagere til møderne ;)
<Momsemor> Hi, hi.... udfordringer, udfordringer ;-)
<Zilvador> Derudover er der jo meget opmærksomhed omkring Ubuntu phone og Ubuntu Tablet for tiden
<folf> Jeps... ;-)
<Zilvador> Folmer har nogle gode erfaringer der :)
<Zilvador> Jeg følger personligt spændt med.
<folf> Gode og gode. Men den dér BQ Aquaris som jeg købt virker da nogenlunde.
<Momsemor> Nogenlunde??
<folf> Jeg ville egentlig spørge om der er nogen der kender andre der har købt den.
<Strit_Laptop> Nu venter vi bare på at ubuntu touch kommer på high end telefoner. :)
<Zilvador> Jeg kender desværre ikke andre
<lars_t_h> folf, firmwaren bliver nok lidt  bedre med tiden. mobiler og tablet har en kæmpe stak af meget avanceret software.
<Strit_Laptop> kender heller ikke andre, folf 
<Zilvador> Jeg er stadig glad for min nuværende telefon, men jeg overvejer lidt at købe den for at se nærmere på den.
<folf> Momsemor: Ja, der er jo en del ting som ikke virker endnu. Push-beskeder fra mail f.eks. Men helt grundlæggende synes jeg faktisk den virker rigtig godt.
<Momsemor> Ok
<folf> Det er mest på "apps" at det hænger. Jeg har skiftet sim-kortet og vil sælge min gamle, så jeg glæder mig også til 15.04 for at se om der kommer en stor opdatering der.
<Zilvador> Jeg kigger selv en del på tabletten på http://www.ubutabshop.com
<Zilvador> Den ser spændende ud
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har andet til eventuelt?
<folf> Ikke andet end at folk er velkomne til at spørge hvis de vil vide mere om hvordan Ubuntu telefonen er :-)
<Zilvador> Jeg håber meget på en anmeldelse og nogle billeder :).
<Zilvador> Vil meget gerne høre mere om selve brugeroplevelsen i forhold til Android-telefoner
<lars_t_h> folf, skriv gerne en anmeldelse på forum, når du synes du er klar
<Zilvador> Nå...skal vi hæve mødet?
<lars_t_h> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Zilvador> Folk må selvfølgelig gerne snakke videre, men ingen grund til at vedholde det officielle møde længere, ser det ud til :)
<Zilvador> Men igen...spred endelig budskabet om valget næste gang
<lars_t_h> ses til generalforsamlingen
<Strit_Laptop> Tak fordi jeg måtte kigge med. :)
<Zilvador> Og husk at næste møde starter allerede kl 16 og er på en søndag
<Zilvador> Strit_Laptop, Du er meget velkommen. Jeg håber på at se dig igen :)
<Momsemor> Tak for i aften, vi "ses" til generalforsamlingen
<Blfriis> Tak for mødet hej hej
<Zilvador> Det gør vi. God aften alle sammen
<Strit_Laptop> Er dog ved at være et par måneder siden jeg brugte ubuntu sidst: :)
<Zilvador> Så er det vist på tide igen!
<Strit_Laptop> Har det nu fint hvor jeg er nu. :)
<Zilvador> Hehe...du må jo sige til, hvis du skal bruge hjælp til at komme tilbage :)
<Strit_Laptop> Har ubuntu 15.04 i en VM. :)
<Zilvador> :)
<Strit_Laptop> men er dog snart 2 år siden jeg sidst havde WIndows. :)
<Zilvador> Hvad bruger du så nu? Mac?
<Strit_Laptop> Aldrig!
<Strit_Laptop> Jeg bruger Manjaro lige nu. :)
<Zilvador> Ah...fedt. Kan det anbefales? :)
<folf> Med Unity? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Manjaro-Linux-Unity-0-8-12-Is-Now-Available-for-Download-Screenshot-Tour-477128.shtml
<Strit_Laptop> Jeg synes det er et fantatisk OS. 
<Strit_Laptop> folf, Nej, med XFCE. :)
<folf> Strit_Laptop: ja, det er også ret nyt. Men spændende
<Strit_Laptop> Men kan godt lide den fordel Manjaro har med Arch base, men hvor pakke updates bliver testede inden de når Manjaro. Og så har de deres eget kernel system og GPU drivere.
<folf> Nå, I må hygge jer. Jeg sidder nok desværre på motorvejen den 26., når der er generalforsamling, men det kan jo være jeg kan deltage via ubuntu mobilen :-)
<folf> Når jeg får tid vil jeg også prøve noget andet tror jeg. Er bare meget vandt til Unity efterhånden.
<Strit_Laptop> folf, Var jeg også efter over 1 år med Ubuntu. :)
<folf> +1
<folf>  ;-)
<folf> Vi snakkes!
<Zilvador> Vi ses, Folmer
<Zilvador> Jeg smutter også. God aften, Strit_Laptop  :)
<Strit_Laptop> Snakkes. 
<Strit_Laptop> Jeg smutter også igen. :) /wave
